# menopur in the fridge?



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi,

I recieved my drugs today and not used menopur before. I have 1200 and 600 pens that say to store in the fridge, which I have done. I also have menopur 75 in vials of powder for reconstitution with seperate water, which does not say to put in the fridge. 

I'm a nurse and think I am confusing myself! could you please tell me if the 75 vials need to be in the fridge please?
thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

I've checked the product literature and the 75IU vials don't need to be kept in fridge. It only states storage up to 25 degrees C.

Have absolutely no idea how to explain that one    Only thing I can think of is the 75IU are singel use but the pens are multiple use  (Mind you once you make up the solution for the pens you can keep at room temparture too!)

Might be something to do with the stabilty tests done when they were developing the different pack sizes? Either way you keep the pens in the fridge until in use and the vials you can keep at room temp.

Maz x


----------



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks so much for getting back to me. I have them all stored correctly! just need to find out why they don't send needles and syringes with the vials    doesn't make sense to me!


----------

